# Acer Aspire 1694 Wlmi Recovery funktioniert  nicht..



## Manticore (12. Juli 2009)

Hallöchen, und zwar habe ich ein problem mit meinem alten acer, musste den man neu machen da nach 4 jahren er sehr zu gemüllt wahr.

Hab ihn komplett formatiert inkl partition gelöscht.
Hab dann wieder 1 partition erstellt.
das problem ist das meine recovery nicht bootet obwohl im bios dvd lw als master drinne ist.

Hab dann später meine anleitung zu dem teil gefunden und da steht ich soll erst die "system cd" einlegen, hab ich gemacht und er bootet, ABER er macht nicht weiter kam son fehler, leider weiß ich denn nicht mehr, wahr irgendwas mit dem dvd lw würd nicht gefunden.

Kann denn fehler nicht mehr aufrufen da ich fix ne windows 2000 version drauf gamacht habe.

wenn ich jetzt die recovery einlege startet das auch nicht im windows, die system cd bietet mir nur treiber quatsch an.

Muss dazu sagen habe das original lw im laptop nicht mehr ist schrott und ausgebaut.
Daher läuft das dvd übers ein externen dvd brenner per usb.

wenn ich von der system cd boote kommt nur noch fehler:" No drives found, aborting installation" dann zeigt er noch meine c partition an mit details dann wieder ne fehlermeldung:"Device driver not found: ÍDECD001´."
"No valid CDROM device drivers selected
Invalid drive specification
File not found"

und er schmeißt mich ins dos eingabefenster.


Nun meine frage wie kann ich es hinbekommen das ich meine recovery von acer booten und installieren kann per usb dvd lw, da wie gesagt original lw schrott ist.

Ich bitte um eure hilfe.

mfg
Manticore


----------



## Manticore (18. Juli 2009)

Naja habs nu aufgegeben, sowas sinnloses von acer.
Naja hab nun Win 7 Rc1 Build 7100 32 bit drauf.
Nun kommen aber ziemlich viele treiber probs auf.
Bekomme bei acer gar keine win 7 treiber.
Und bei den jeweiligen herrstellern auch nicht so richtig.
Gibts da irgendwie ne lösung, bräuchte schon ton, ordentlich grafik , wlan und cpu usw.


----------



## PC Heini (19. Juli 2009)

Grüss Dich

Ich versuch mal, das ganze etwas zu entwirren 
Nun; Das ganze bootet also nicht von dem neuen internen DVD Laufwerk?
War vorher auch ein DVD Laufwerk drinn? Wenn ja, kanns am fehlenden Universaltreiber für die jetztige Marke sein.
Dann schreibst Du; " Muss dazu sagen habe das original lw im laptop nicht mehr ist schrott und ausgebaut.
Daher läuft das dvd übers ein externen dvd brenner per usb. "
Das liegt daran, dass im Bios nicht " von USB Booten " eingestellt ist. Sofern dies überhaupt möglich ist. ( Dann haste jetzt kein Internes CD/DVD LW eingebaut )?
" die system cd bietet mir nur treiber quatsch an " Was passiert, wenn Du diese Treiber installierst?
" dann wieder ne fehlermeldung:"Device driver not found: ÍDECD001´."
"No valid CDROM device drivers selected
Invalid drive specification
File not found" " Dies ist normal, wenn Du im Bios booten von CD/DVD eingestellt hast und kein Laufwerk eingeabaut hättest.

Ja, Win7 ist so ne Sache. Das ist das neuste Betriebsystem und wird wohl nicht mehr alle Uralttreiber dabeihaben. ACER kann da auch nicht viel dafür. Die müssten dann wieder nen Programmierer bemühen, Treiber für das alte Ding zu schreiben, die mit Win7 harmonieren.


----------

